# More stupidity with swords - ***WARNING: STRONG LANGUAGE***



## Swordlady (Jun 19, 2006)

Some not-so-bright kids decided to try slicing some melons - while _rollerblading_.  Apparently, this one kid on rollerblades almost ran into the other guy manning the camcorder: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4442916579032765747&q=katana

*NOTE:* There is some vulgar language in the video.  Mods, feel free to move this post to the Afterdark Forum if you think it is too much.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow, now that is stupid!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Charles Mahan (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not sure whether to be relieved that no one was injured or disappointed that Darwin's Gene Pool Lifeguard failed to eject both individuals from the pool for the good of all mankind.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh man....stupidity in action...and a waste of good steel.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 19, 2006)

Yup, that's stupid.


----------



## pgsmith (Jun 19, 2006)

The title of the video is quite appropriate though! 
  It never fails to amaze me the stupid things that some young (and not so young!) people can do. I was guilty of stupidity as bad as this when I was younger. The difference now though is that these idiots are taking video of it and posting it on the internet so everyone can see it.  My stupidity can be left behind in my childhood, these people's stupidity will live on to make them miserable when they get older.


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow, that's really stupid.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 19, 2006)

Dumb dumb dumb.....Oh well you can't help stupid.


----------



## Jimi (Jun 19, 2006)

Who is the fool that gave those kids access to that blade, an unaware parent perhaps?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow... thats humorous, considering I was JUST contemplating cutting some pool noodles from my motorcycle...


​


----------



## Nomad (Jun 19, 2006)

While I don't normally wish ill on anyone, throughout that video clip I had my fingers crossed and was thinking "Darwin Awards.  Come on, Darwin Awards!"

Quite probably the dumbest combination of activities I've ever seen.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 19, 2006)

That end of the gene pool needs some chlorine...


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh dear God!  What kind of idiot...  Never mind!  I don't own, nor have I ever trained with a sword, but I am currently some weapons training where I go and the first thing I saw on my first weapon (escrima)-  "Warning-  this is not a toy...."  I'm pretty sure that other weapons say the same.  This is why instructors don't just hand out weapons, especially to "children".


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 20, 2006)

Screw you guys! That second guy was me last year! I WAS SMART ENOUGH TO NOT USE ROLLER BLADES. I don't see a problem here!!!

:soapbox:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah pretty stupid. They were definitely asking for it. 

Kinda like these guys... http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3429661505922660416&q=katana. Though they're moving slow they just ... don't... get... it. Maybe they were unsharpened swords or replicas... but somehow you just don't think so. 
Why did the japanese samurai practice with wooden swords? Because they've *seen* what their real blades can do to a person even just practicing with them. 
There's an accurate scene from the movie Samurai Rebellion (starring Toshiro Mifune) where the lead character is testing his Lord's new sword on a straw dummy. Everyone around him is at least 10 paces away from him. Well DUH!


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 20, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Screw you guys! That second guy was me last year! I WAS SMART ENOUGH TO NOT USE ROLLER BLADES. I don't see a problem here!!!
> 
> :soapbox:


 

I'm obviously kidding...


----------



## Lisa (Jun 20, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Screw you guys! That second guy was me last year! I WAS SMART ENOUGH TO NOT USE ROLLER BLADES. I don't see a problem here!!!
> 
> :soapbox:



:lfao:  :lfao:

Okay...now that I have wiped the tears away that were rolling down my face, I have to concur that those two boys are definitely a few bricks short of a load.


----------

